# Sign of the times?



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2012)

It just occurred to me that over the years, there has been a decline in the use of sigs...

This forum was well know across the 'net for it's great sigs (and seasonal sigs) and I'm just wondering what's happened?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2012)

I never made one because:

1) I don't know how and didn't want to bother anyone
2) Never could decide what I wanted
3) Thought it would slow down the page loading
4) I'm lazy

I love the look of everyones though...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> I never made one because:
> 
> 1) I don't know how and didn't want to bother anyone
> 2) Never could decide what I wanted
> ...


lol...it's not a bother...we have some VERY talented folks here who are more than happy to help out...Wurger, Marcel and NJACO are great at helping with sigs...just put a request in and everyone will jump in and lend a hand!

As far as indicision goes, well, I solved that by just leaving mine the same after all these years...but you can change them as often as you want...some members used to change thier every few months (no names here...but YOU know who you are...)

Doesn't slow the page loading at all...there's a size limit and even at the maximum size, it's small in file (KB) and doesn't effect the loading at all 

Ahh yes...lazy...I do that very well, myself!


----------



## A4K (Dec 8, 2012)

No idea how to make one either, though Alex (Heinz) and Cory (catch22) both kindly offered to do one for me years ago. Thought it would be too showy and unnnecessary (especially for short posts), though like Jim I do like everyone else's. Did want an avatar however, and what I have is thanks to Jim (Dragonsinger).

If I do ever get one done, it would be Uncle George's Spitfire PR.XIX, PS888 'The Last!'. Have received permission from Brian Rose to use one of his photographs should I do so.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2012)

Then perhaps ask Wurger to see what he can do...he is, afterall, the Sig Meister!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmmmmmm...and full-on nudity is frowned upon right?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2012)

Unless it's a Mustang in bare metal ........

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2012)

Just created my new one and had a lot of fun doing it. Glad to help anyone if needed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice on Thorlifter! That's sharp sir!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 8, 2012)

I've had the same one for quite a wile so maybe I'll start work on a new one.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

Does seem a decline in them, which is a shame. Easy enough to do them (I thought there was a tutorial somewhere in this section), even then, there are many who will help.

They don't really alter the page loading times at all nowadays because pretty much everyone has broadband...

I like mine too much to change it, might update it after I qualify though (in a similar vein to my user title)


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hmmmmmm...and full-on nudity is frowned upon right?



Please! NOT yours, sir!!!

Seasonal sigs. Oh, you just reminded me.....


----------



## Rogi (Dec 15, 2012)

Whos done the merry sigs this year, because I want one  lol


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2012)

Yup, noticed it, too as I already remarked in another thread. I myself am as guilty of the decline as anyone else as I haven't made a new one for myself for more than a year. The one I have now is an older one that I used before and happen to like. Probably because My kids are growing up, absobing more time. I never do seasonal siggies as I actually dislike them. Fine for others to do, but not for me.
I still want to revive my practising gimp thread. I could also revive the tutorial I once made (sticky in this forum) if there are requests, but I'll probably need a push in that direction


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2012)

Life sure has a way of intervening with things we want to do, doesn't it, Marcel!

I have a ton of projects I've wanted to get done, but things come up and these projects end up gathering dust...

Rogi...I'm sure that a Christmas themed sig can be made for you easily enough!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Life sure has a way of intervening with things we want to do, doesn't it, Marcel!
> 
> I have a ton of projects I've wanted to get done, but things come up and these projects end up gathering dust...
> 
> Rogi...I'm sure that a Christmas themed sig can be made for you easily enough!


yup, there was a time that I contributed a lot to this forum, it has declined somewhat . First 4000 posts came quickly, now already 2 years ago and did not make th 5000 yet.


----------



## Rogi (Dec 21, 2012)

I didn't even notice I hit 1,000 till you mentioned the huge totals you had  Mr.Marcel 

If anyone is up for making a Merry sig I'd greatly appreciate it  just let me know so I can pm you with a request.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

For anyone who loves aviation and steam! 8) Doesn't get much better!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2012)

Rogi said:


> I didn't even notice I hit 1,000 till you mentioned the huge totals you had  Mr.Marcel
> 
> If anyone is up for making a Merry sig I'd greatly appreciate it  just let me know so I can pm you with a request.


 
I've been here a tad longer than you . You should look at some of the guys here who can post 3 times as much as me in half of the time. Btw congrats on your 1000th 

@Lucky, is that a request?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Not sure yet Marcel, got a couple in my own siggy thread already....don't want to be gready!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody need a siggy, I'll be glad to do one. Keeps my skills sharp!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, since you're offering Chris!   Have a look in my thread....Still trying to work down the numbers!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Not sure yet Marcel, got a couple in my own siggy thread already....don't want to be gready!


 
You have? I'll take a look at those, but it'll be after Christmas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's alright, don't want to rush anyone...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2012)

Just a few Jan, there is about 20! Greedy bastard.


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 23, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> It just occurred to me that over the years, there has been a decline in the use of sigs...
> 
> This forum was well know across the 'net for it's great sigs (and seasonal sigs) and I'm just wondering what's happened?


All I know is you got the best avatar.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2012)

lol...thanks, though Lucky13 and Trackend are also in the same league (mine wins because there's gals AND beer)


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2012)

Glad you mentioned Trackend's avatar, GG. I think we all voted his as the best.....though Lucky's are pretty damn good too. I sure miss Trackend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2012)

I hear ya' Thor...sure miss seeing Trackend in these here parts :/

I see he's logged in recently, but hasn't posted for about a year and a half 

And for the new folks around here, here's Trackend's avatar:


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2012)

GG, shes the girl in YOUR avatar!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought about that for a moment, Chris...but my girl is a blonde and Trackie's is a brunette...not that I am complaining, there's plenty of room for all in my avatar...all they have to do, is bring thier boo...uh, beer, I meant beer!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2012)

Are we talking racks again?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2012)

in a way, yep


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't beat a good rack after all...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Need a good rack to hold or put things on...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2014)

Thought I'd dust thread off to bring attention to the decline of sigs out there...

And where the heck is everyone's Christmas sigs??

Well?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Bah humbug


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2014)

Chris used to make a Christmas siggie for me based on my grumpy santa chef picture, nudge, nudge Chris !!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, ok. Its still around on my Njaco's Sig thread. Let me get my XMas sig going! Unless Karl, you want me to make a new one?


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Ok, ok. Its still around on my Njaco's Sig thread. Let me get my XMas sig going! Unless Karl, you want me to make a new one?



sorry Chris, jut noticed this !

if you still have one of the old ones, whack that up ?

many thanks


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 17, 2014)

i just remembered Christmas sig....nothing like waiting until the last minute huh? i PMed someone but his time may be already spoken for. if anyone can make my christmas E-card ( which i will use as a sig PM me please.)...in the likelihood the person i asked is tied up. I have an idea i would like to use...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 17, 2014)

lol...even funnier cos i am not eating the appetizers...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

LMAO, BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2014)

But Colonel Klink and General Burkhalter thought the appetizers were excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2016)

I just realized I was about the only one that had a Christmas Sig this year.

WTF people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2016)

Good question, Dave 

In my case, it was weather.
Too warm to feel the Christmas season though I had collected not a few photo materials with my camera.
Here is one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I just realized I was about the only one that had a Christmas Sig this year.
> 
> WTF people?



You know I hate Christmas, Dave...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2016)

Marcel said:


> You know I hate Christmas, Dave...


Well, I had thought of suggesting the Christmas banner for your benefit, but then decided not to, since I have too many lumps of coal as it is!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 9, 2016)

Dave, You actually got *LUMPS OF COAL*, consider yourself privileged, I got:


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2016)

Had too much on to change it this festive season. Maybe this year...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2016)

mikewint said:


> Dave, You actually got *LUMPS OF COAL*, consider yourself privileged, I got:


lol Mike, that's not too bad, all things considered!

We have a guy that scrounges through the trash, ripping open bags and making a mess...but he's not taking bottles or cans, he's taking papers like CC apps, utility bills and such. So I took an Almond Roca gift box and refilled the gold foil with "nuggets" from the litterbox. Arranged them as they should be and placed the box at the top of the bag.

Long story short...the box was gone, the guy hasn't been back since!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 9, 2016)

Dave


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I just realized I was about the only one that had a Christmas Sig this year.
> 
> WTF people?



Haven't had much luck swapping my siggy around lately so I thought it best not to tempt fate.



Geo

EDIT: Just noticed that half my icon air force is gone.
EDIT THE EDIT:....and now they're back


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, I had thought of suggesting the Christmas banner for your benefit, but then decided not to, since I have too many lumps of coal as it is!


Yes, I was glad that the banner was not changed. It would remind me of that time that it stayed on for 6 months. Christmas in may, the horror.....


----------

